# Huge Cyst? on Border Collie



## BobDS (Nov 17, 2012)

So my wonderful friend, Casey( 6 year old Male Border Collie), has some kind of Cyst or tumor on him. It is about the size of a base ball  . He has another small one growing on his right outside front hip( sorry I don't know what that part is called). It is about the size of a marble, so I couldn't get any pictures of it. Unfortunately, my parents don't have the kind of money needed to get it removed, and they would rather not pay to have it checked out( would cost about $300). He hasn't shown any symptoms from it. He is still the bright, cheery, friendly dog he has always been. He has had the cyst/tumor for about ~1.5 years. I attached some pictures for you guys to see them. I just want to get some information on what they are and how common they are. Both of the unknown masses are still actively growing. 

Thanks.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Any kind of bump or lump like that needs to be checked out by a vet ASAP. It could be cancer, but no one is going to be able to diagnose that from a couple of pictures on the internet.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

A dog of mine got a cyst under her jaw near her neck and my grandmother took hot water and a wash cloth and held it to the cyst and she did this over and over until it leaked on its own. She then cleaned her off and that was that. Never did come back. 

But that was just my experience as a kid, the cysyt was smaller than a baseball, and it was something my grandmas mom taught her, but gottaluvmutts is right too, it could be something much worse.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah, that dog needs to go to the vet like..oh about a year and a half ago? It could be any number of things including life threatening, and it is extremely unfair to the dog to not get the medical care it needs just because you would rather not spend the money.

Go to the vet.


----------



## lucylemon (Nov 4, 2012)

please get the dog to the vet to take a look. if they haven't been to the vet to get it checked out how do you know it will cost 300 to remove? sorry, but it saddens me that this is being left unchecked. can you contact one of the shelters, animal advocacy groups or spca to see if they could give some suggestions - maybe a reduced price? fund raise? borrow money?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

It may cost to remove, but it shouldn't cost a lot of money to do a needle biopsy. The Vet can tell you the cost over the phone. If it is a benign cyst, it may not be important to remove it. 

My Lab mix has lots of benign lumps and cysts. All have been tested. He has a cyst under his arm that seems to grow and shrink with water weight. It doesn't bother him, so we leave it alone.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

It could be anything from a fatty Lipoma to cancer. Get a vet to look at it. That will be cheap (cost of an office visit 30-60.00). If it's a Fatty Lipoma, usually they leave them alone unless they are interferring with movement. My old dogs all seemed to get them. Never caused any problems. But get it checked out.


----------

